# Resignation Question



## alphascan (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi guys, happy new year! I just wanted to hear a few of your opinions because I'm currently not happy with the company that I work for. I am new here in Dubai (less than 5 months) and so as to the company (less than 5 months). First, i am not compensated well, second they don't want to give an annual air ticket. My benefit is just medical insurance and paid annual leave of 25 days. that's it. Is this the norm in companies here in Dubai? I work in a freezone company btw.

Now before I submit my resignation, I just want to clarify if I need to pay anything to the company (like visa/work permit costs , went here with a tourist visa) Also, it says in my contract that it is required to give the company 3 months notice before they terminate the employment. I thought it's just 1 month?

your thoughts will be much appreciated. thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

What's your probation period? They're likely to as you to pay back the visa costs.


----------



## alphascan (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi chocoholic, my probation period is 6 months


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alphascan said:


> Hi guys, happy new year! I just wanted to hear a few of your opinions because I'm currently not happy with the company that I work for. I am new here in Dubai (less than 5 months) and so as to the company (less than 5 months). First, i am not compensated well, second they don't want to give an annual air ticket. My benefit is just medical insurance and paid annual leave of 25 days. that's it. Is this the norm in companies here in Dubai? I work in a freezone company btw.
> 
> Now before I submit my resignation, I just want to clarify if I need to pay anything to the company (like visa/work permit costs , went here with a tourist visa) Also, it says in my contract that it is required to give the company 3 months notice before they terminate the employment. I thought it's just 1 month?
> 
> your thoughts will be much appreciated. thanks


Presumably you signed a contract accepting the terms of your employment? As you knew the salary and lackof benefits, why did you accept? You will be liable to repay costs ONLY if you agreed to that in writing, so I advise you check your contract. Again, if you agree to a three month notice period in your contract that is binding, so you will need to give formal notice.

Resignation within one year is likely to lead to at least a six month ban.


----------



## alphascan (Jan 1, 2013)

Elphaba said:


> Presumably you signed a contract accepting the terms of your employment? As you knew the salary and lackof benefits, why did you accept? You will be liable to repay costs ONLY if you agreed to that in writing, so I advise you check your contract. Again, if you agree to a three month notice period in your contract that is binding, so you will need to give formal notice.
> 
> Resignation within one year is likely to lead to at least a six month ban.



do i still get a ban if my company is under free zone? (DMCC)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

alphascan said:


> do i still get a ban if my company is under free zone? (DMCC)


Yes, unless you get a new job with another company in the same free zone.


----------



## alphascan (Jan 1, 2013)

Elphaba said:


> Yes, unless you get a new job with another company in the same free zone.


even if I am on unlimited contract? I thought you'd only get a ban if you're contract is limited and I thought it's much easier to resign if you're still on probationary period?


----------

